# Which Australian Port?



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Whilst flicking through TV channels I spotted some interesting views of an Australian port with some very trim craft on display.
As I have never visited Australia I wonder if anyone else can throw some light on my ignorance.
I have watched the programmes many times but still have no clue.
The programme in question is on Sky 3 at 1230 and is quaintly entitled "Aerobics Oz Style".
I have enjoyed the research although I am not sure my wife buys my excuse of "nautical studies"!


----------

